# First Federal pen and first Kirinite blank



## qquake (Dec 20, 2015)

This is the new Federal pen kit from PSI, in antique copper. Dressed in my first Kirinite blank, Copper Pearl. This could be my prettiest pen yet. I love the pen and the blank.


----------



## qquake (Dec 20, 2015)

I love the details in the kit, and the "fire" in the blank.


----------



## Sataro (Dec 20, 2015)

Very nice pen! That blank & pen kit go well together.


----------



## Jack Parker (Dec 20, 2015)

Good looking pen, Jim.


----------



## Charlie69 (Dec 20, 2015)

Looks great!   How did you like turning the Kirinite blank?   Looks like it takes a polish pretty well...would you say the Kirinite tends to be harder like  acrylester, polyester type blanks or more similar to regular acrylics?

Thanks.


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 20, 2015)

Great looking pen.


----------



## qquake (Dec 20, 2015)

Charlie69 said:


> Looks great!   How did you like turning the Kirinite blank?   Looks like it takes a polish pretty well...would you say the Kirinite tends to be harder like  acrylester, polyester type blanks or more similar to regular acrylics?
> 
> Thanks.



It felt slightly harder than acrylic acetate, but not brittle like inlace acrylester. I sharpened my chisel a couple of times, but had no problems turning or polishing it.


----------



## oneleggimp (Dec 20, 2015)

qquake said:


> This is the new Federal pen kit from PSI, in antique copper. Dressed in my first Kirinite blank, Copper Pearl. This could be my prettiest pen yet. I love the pen and the blank.


Beautiful match-up of pen kit and blank. Great fit and finish.


----------



## magpens (Dec 20, 2015)

Beautiful, indeed !!


----------



## jeff (Dec 22, 2015)

Jim - looks great on the front page! :biggrin:


----------



## qquake (Dec 22, 2015)

jeff said:


> Jim - looks great on the front page! :biggrin:



Wow, I'm honored! I didn't expect that!


----------



## Jack Parker (Dec 23, 2015)

jeff said:


> Jim - looks great on the front page! :biggrin:



Yes it does, doesn't it. Congrats, Jim


----------



## TonyL (Dec 23, 2015)

Very handsome!


----------

